# I need a car



## MIKE H (Jun 10, 2008)

I am moving to Paphos in a couple of weeks, does anybody know of anybody selling a used car (I will look at any model) I can buy or where to buy a good quality car. I have a budget of up to 4000 euros, please help!!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

MIKE H said:


> I am moving to Paphos in a couple of weeks, does anybody know of anybody selling a used car (I will look at any model) I can buy or where to buy a good quality car. I have a budget of up to 4000 euros, please help!!


There are dealers all over town but also you may want to buy the local newspapers such as the Cyprus Weekly or Cyprus Mail. I don't think they have classifieds online that is why I say actually get the paper and also local magazines like the Grapevine that you can pick up at many shops, kiosks.


----------



## TwilightSupport (Mar 9, 2009)

<snip> ask for George .. He is a good man .. tell Pauline from UK , gave you the number


----------



## MIKE H (Jun 10, 2008)

cleo shahateet said:


> there are dealers all over town but also you may want to buy the local newspapers such as the cyprus weekly or cyprus mail. I don't think they have classifieds online that is why i say actually get the paper and also local magazines like the grapevine that you can pick up at many shops, kiosks.


thanks for your help cleo


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

not sure if we can advertise a car for sale here but if you email me i might be able to help?
i dont know if there is a private message facility either, so i dont know how to contact you?
Paula


----------



## MIKE H (Jun 10, 2008)

pkb1 said:


> not sure if we can advertise a car for sale here but if you email me i might be able to help?
> i dont know if there is a private message facility either, so i dont know how to contact you?
> Paula


Hi Paula, I don't know how to do a private message either, but please email me on [email protected] Thanks Mike


----------

